# [SOLVED] Dell Optiplex gx150 issue



## Outlandish_ (May 17, 2008)

Hi all 
I have problem with my Dell Optiplex GX150 -- 933 MHz PIII. I had 20GB HDD and want to upgrade it to 80GB. The problem is that my PC can't find new HDD. Seems that this PC can't support 80GB. BIOS revision was A08 and I upgrade it to A11 hoping that this will solve the problem, unfortunately didn't work. If someone can help me pls wright i will follow any advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Optiplex gx150 issue*








and welcome to the Forum

That Optiplex may well be limited to what it can use, but the drive should be seen in BIOS. Check the jumpers on the drive to be sure they are set the same as the old drive. ( Master or Cable Select )

Have you looked in BIOS to see if the drive is recognized?


----------



## Outlandish_ (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Dell Optiplex gx150 issue*

Hi  the old hdd was set to slave and CD was master i tried all jumper positions ... same problem. BIOS cant see HDD in setup is "unknown device" and i thought that this is from BIOS revision but seems no. If you have any ideas i will be glad if you share them. When i try to install WIN XP SP2 (it's possible only if HDD is slave and CD is master) after system check when win must start msg is "cant find any HDD"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Optiplex gx150 issue*

The hard drive should not be on the same ide channel as the cd drive . . suggest you attach the hard drive to the primary channel and the cd to the secondary. Newer system s can handle this, but not older ones. 

If there was only one cable you may have to buy a new one . . be sure it is an 80 wire and not 40 that is used for the cd.


----------



## Outlandish_ (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Dell Optiplex gx150 issue*

Problem solved . I made HDD prime master and CD second and worked out. Just finished with windows install. Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Optiplex gx150 issue*

You still might want to put the Hdd on it's own IDE channel . . on the older chipsets, the drive will be slowed when attached to the same ide ribbon as the cd


----------



## Outlandish_ (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Dell Optiplex gx150 issue*

I already did that. Yes i know that its better to be separated. Thanks again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Optiplex gx150 issue*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

